# Awesome product feedback



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2008)

I am floored by a piece of feedback I just got on my sugar scrub.



> I ran out of my Clinique exfoliate and started using this and believe it or not it's kept my skin clearer and reduced more wrinkles than that $40 Clinique stuff!



I may need to pay her to test my other products & wrote rave reviews. JK!


----------



## Chay (Jun 24, 2008)

That's awesome Tab!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Woo HOO!  I get that often, from older ladies who use my soap to remove make-up etc.


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2008)

Does that mean I am not charging enough?


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Does that mean I am not charging enough?


I think that is EXACTLY what it means..


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

totally


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a whole second logo/label/line. I have thought about putting up a second etsy shop &  pricing it realy high & just *see* what heppened.


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 24, 2008)

That's awesome Tabitha!  I really need to get good enough soon to start selling.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think because of your reputation you will probably see higher priced items quicker than your other products! Congrats!


----------



## digit (Jun 25, 2008)

*WOW!!!!!!* That has got to be one of the best warm fuzzies you can get! Congrats!!!!!!!   

There are some people who will only buy high priced items because they "think" it is better. Yours *IS *better. Go for the second site with your other label/line.  

And tell her to also tell all her friends.  Hey, how about a referral promo for the new shop/line?

Digit


----------

